# Le Clube



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2005)

Avec les nouveaux statuts, notamment "Vieille gloire de MacG"( :mouais: ) et l'appartenance au Club MacG, le Bar va prendre des airs de "clube"(prononcez klube, pas kleube) du troisième âge.

Alors comme en général on aime bien son petit confort, y a qu'à décorer, hein ! 














Allez-y, faites comme chez vous, apportez vos posters.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)

ha! les crooners....


----------



## mog (24 Octobre 2005)

Alain Morisod et les Sweet-People!
Rhaaaaa!

Edith: Pour les rares personnes qui ne connaitraient pas, c'est le Jacques Pr&#233;vert de la chanson suisse!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Alain Morisod et les Sweet-People!
> Rhaaaaa!



pinaise, c'est qui.........


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon s'il le faut vraiment ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon s'il le faut vraiment ...
> ...



Parfois il le faut, oui... surtout pour les vieilles stars de la boule disco   :rateau:


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Tout est dans le titre de la pochette


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon allez, c'est pas tout, mais vous avez vu l'heure?
Allez :















​


----------



## mog (24 Octobre 2005)

> Bon allez, c'est pas tout, mais vous avez vu l'heure?
> Allez :



  

Zut, y'a pas de smileys édentés...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## mog (24 Octobre 2005)

> L&#8217;incontinence d&#8217;effort :
> Il s&#8217;agit de fuites urinaires qui interviennent suite &#224; une pression sur la vessie. Elle peut se pr&#233;senter lors de quintes de toux, rires, port d&#8217;objets lourds.



D'ou l'expression "pisser de rire" ?


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2005)

ça peut servir..


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Finition métal anodisé pour bien s'accorder à votre Powerbook


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ça peut servir..



Pour le reste aussi aussi... J'ai bien l'intention de retrouver mes vices de jeunesse quand je serai croulant


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2005)

Ca aussi peut servir....


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2005)

vous avez oublie un truc les mecs...


----------



## Nobody (24 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> vous avez oublie un truc les mecs...


 
Vi, ça va être utile: je sens que le bromure qu'on nous servait dans les tranchées commence à faire son effet.


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Finition métal anodisé pour bien s'accorder à votre Powerbook




J'ai le modèle de course!Ca va trembler dans les couloirs de l'asile!


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

Je pense s&#233;rieusement &#224; changer d'avatar...


----------



## J-Marc (24 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le modèle de course!Ca va trembler dans les couloirs de l'asile!




N'oubliez pas la charantaise customisée qui fera fondre (ce qui restera de) ces dames.

("Tombeur", ça sent trop son col du fémur)  

(je sais, coté graphisme, peut mieux faire; mais photoshop et moi...)


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

De toute façon le principal c'est de rester jeune dans sa tête et le premier qui dira le contraire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste aussi aussi... J'ai bien l'intention de retrouver mes vices de jeunesse quand je serai croulant




héhé....pareil.....faudrait cependant les couper, ces pailles sont un peu longue...
quoi que vieux, on a des billet...alors autant faire avec des billets de 500....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2005)

Et ça finit toujours comme ça :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

je passe plus par ici moi , vous etes trop funebres


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

Un peu de gloubiboulgua pour rester jeune ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

N'oubliez pas de regarder tout &#224; l'heure:


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas de regarder tout &#224; l'heure:
> ...


 

C'est avant ou apr&#232;s ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

Ou encore






un must !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

Et apres la soupe, on fera une partie de : 





, 
Comme &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, mais sans : 





Je viens de trouver &#231;a, ca doit etre enorme


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

et après 

http://www.canalplus.fr/pid23.htm


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et après
> 
> http://www.canalplus.fr/pid23.htm


Ah non, ils sont couchés depuis longtemps...


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ils sont couchés depuis longtemps...



Mais ils se rappellent leur jeunesse...

oh, ma chere, l'outrage du temps..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et apr&#232;s
> 
> http://www.canalplus.fr/pid23.htm



Ne pas oublier de prendre sa petite pillule bleue (vous voyez laquelle je veux dire ) parce qu'&#224; cet &#226;ge l&#224; la m&#233;canique est un peu rouill&#233;e.


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'à cet âge là la mécanique est un peu rouillée.



Rouillée ?
Si seulement la mécanique pouvait se raidir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Rouillée ?
> Si seulement la mécanique pouvait se raidir



Si tu abuses trop des petites pillules susnommées, c'est toute la mécanqiue qui est raide. Et comme épitaphe, tu peux mettre "Toute sa vie, il a voulu être raide. Maintenant, il a réussi."


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

Un truc qui peut servir aussi quand on n'a plus trop la forme...







:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

*Ouais tout compte fait*
c'est pas mal d'avoir un résumé de ce qui se dit au club macG sans avoir à payer l'abonnement.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais tout compte fait*
> c'est pas mal d'avoir un résumé de ce qui se dit au club macG sans avoir à payer l'abonnement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour les vieux sans dents.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui peut servir aussi quand on n'a plus trop la forme...



AÏEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!! Ça va pas, non?!?


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2005)

deja que la capote &#231;a casse l'ambiance... 
j'imagine le tableau...
-"atta, passe moi ma seringue"
-"ou tu l'as encore mise?"
-"ben dans le tiroir de la table de nuit"


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> deja que la capote ça casse l'ambiance...




Mais non, les _vieilles_, elles ont l'habitude


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2005)

du coup de la seringue?

ben merde...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Règle ton sonotone bobby


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2005)

http://www2.unil.ch/spul/allez_savoir/as14/Pages/images/la_cryog_eacute_nisation.jpg


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2005)

Un glaçon dans ton pastis ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un glaçon dans ton pastis ?



Je vais au cinéma, regarder le tout nouveau " le silence des glaçons du pastis"...c'est un must


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> http://www2.unil.ch/spul/allez_savoir/as14/Pages/images/la_cryog_eacute_nisation.jpg



Vive les cons gelés !


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vive les cons gelés !


Tout le monde n'est pas ...cerné


----------



## J-Marc (27 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vive les cons gelés !




Je suis con...fondu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Je suis con...fondu !



Et moi, con pétant.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

C'est ..sternant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ..sternant





*Eh oui c'est bien connu*
"chassez le naturel, il revient au galop"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ..sternant



Du moment que ce n'est pas ..stipant, tout va bien.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2005)

J'en ai trouvé une qui essaie désespérément de ne pas faire partie de ce thread :sick:

Passez simplement le curseur au-dessus de l'image


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ​



Coke, ecstas, si c'est &#231;a le club du troisi&#232;me age !!  Il est ou le formulaire d'inscription ??


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Coke, ecstas, si c'est ça le club du troisième age !!  Il est ou le formulaire d'inscription ??





Ben ici !


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben ici !



 

t'as combien de com toi ? pour voir si j'ai bien négocié mon contrat..


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> t'as combien de com toi ? pour voir si j'ai bien négocié mon contrat..


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avec les nouveaux statuts, notamment "Vieille gloire de MacG"( :mouais: ) et l'appartenance au Club MacG, le Bar va prendre des airs de "clube"(prononcez klube, pas kleube) du troisième âge.




Pourquoi quand j'entends la Kloube ca me fait penser à un bon suisse-allemand qui parle français... allez savoir


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Moi, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; mes grands-parents...


----------



## Fluocaril (28 Octobre 2005)




----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

sinon, parce que ça décore autant pour les yeux que pour les oreilles... 






on aura interêt à prendre plein de Taz pour suporter ça dans nos maisons de retraite...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> sinon, parce que ça décore autant pour les yeux que pour les oreilles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et pour les demoiselles...


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> sinon, parce que &#231;a d&#233;core autant pour les yeux que pour les oreilles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et dire que j'y ai fait figurant dans ce bordel.... Vous savez les cakos en train de taper des mains quand Yvette Horner arrrivait...souvenirs souvenirs... (heureusement on &#233;tait bien pay&#233;...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'y ai fait figurant dans ce bordel.... Vous savez les cakos en train de taper des mains quand Yvette Horner arrrivait...souvenirs souvenirs... (heureusement on était bien payé...)





*Merde alors*
même l'honneur se monnaye maintenant ?






:affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'y ai fait figurant dans ce bordel.... Vous savez les cakos en train de taper des mains quand Yvette Horner arrrivait...souvenirs souvenirs... (heureusement on était bien payé...)



Comme quoi tout s'explique toujours... 

... haaaa on est bien....hein Tintin ?    :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'y ai fait figurant dans ce bordel.... Vous savez les cakos en train de taper des mains quand Yvette Horner arrrivait...souvenirs souvenirs... (heureusement on était bien payé...)



Tu as eu un suivi psychologique après pour t'aider à t'en remettre ?


----------



## garfield (30 Octobre 2005)

C'est quand m&#234;me g&#233;nial ces fauteuils qui ont &#233;t&#233; invent&#233;s, plus besoin de se lever pour aller chercher une bi&#232;re, il suffit seulement d'un l&#233;ger mouvement de traction avec la pointe des pieds pour avancer. 

En plus ils ont m&#234;me pens&#233; aux coussins lat&#233;raux, en cas de coma &#233;thylique, surconsommation de stup&#233;fiants ou autres, on ne tombe plus de sa chaise, on reste bien call&#233; devant le match de foot du mercredi soir comment&#233; par Thierry Roland!   

Ahhhhh ce que c'est bon d'&#234;tre vieux!


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2005)

Date de p&#233;remption d&#233;pass&#233;e pour ton lien garfield 

edit : argh.. tu l'as vu aussi ! c'est quoi ta marque de lunette ?


----------



## garfield (30 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Date de péremption dépassée pour ton lien garfield
> 
> edit : argh.. tu l'as vu aussi ! c'est quoi ta marque de lunette ?



Je les avais pas mises quand j'ai posté la première fois!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Les adolescentes sont folles quand elles voient Ricky Martin ou n'importe quel beau gosse un peu exhib sur les bords (ça les excite bien les petites). Les mamies, elles, sont folles quand elles voient Franck Michael.






Et le plus fort, c'est qu'il n'a même pas besoin de montrer son anatomie !


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'y ai fait figurant dans ce bordel.... Vous savez les cakos en train de taper des mains quand Yvette Horner arrrivait...souvenirs souvenirs... (heureusement on était bien payé...)



ça vient de cette rencontre fortuite, avec le beau (la belle?) Pascal sevran, cette ambivalence dans ta manière de te représenter?...


----------

